# Kubota Front end Snowblower (B2781A) not raising



## Shane77624 (26 d ago)

First let me say hello.

I have a B2320 with a B2781A front end snowblower. The chronology of issues are as follows.
1. After hookup this year, the quick connect hydraulic fittings were leaking like a sieve.
2. Replaced the o-rings in the fittings and problem seems rectified.
3. Hydraulic cylinder will not lift the blower.
4. Hoses just "jump" when the cylinder is activated (FEL works fine)
5. 3-pt hitch works fine
6. when pressing the valve in the quick connect fitting of the blower the oil that comes out is pure foam
7. the oil at the male connector on the tractor looks normal
8. I assume the blower lowers normally, but cannot be sure since I cannot get it to raise up
9. I disconnected the line and the blower raised up with fluid flowing into the bucket.
10. It seems that each time I cycle the up/down it raises a little less.
11. With the line disconnected the cylinder completely retracted, but now it is leaving 1-1.5 inches exposed instead of retracting fully.
12. It seems to work when I remove the pressure from the line and stops working when the pressure builds up over a few cycles 
13. Well, it's been sitting for about 3 hours and now the blower will not move up the cylinder just bumps like it has a block in it that will not allow it to go up. 
14. Is the fact that while the cylinder is fully contracted (Blower up) it slowly lowers (with the tractor running) on its own any indication of something? 
15. I disconnected the cylinder (removed weight) and it still doesn't move...it just bumps.

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Are you sure your quick connects are passing fluid ?


----------



## Shane77624 (26 d ago)

Rolex said:


> Are you sure your quick connects are passing fluid ?


I took a male connector and put it into the quick connect and bumped the lever. Fluid came out.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Is the return working too ?


----------



## Shane77624 (26 d ago)

Rolex said:


> Is the return working too ?


I only checked the one side (to go up). Guess it’d be a good idea to do the other side too…just for verification.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Take the female Quick Connect off and latch it onto the male and see if fluid goes through it.


----------

